# Cloudy water - ?



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I started my frag tank in June, used dry rock, water from my DT (pretty much the whole thing), have an aqua c skimmer, and built an aquaclear 110 Fuge (love the internet) and it cycled. The fuge has only had rock in it since I started. All params are good, and it is the same SW that I use for my DT.

Recently, I added Chaeto, and the tank has been cloudy for the last 4 days (almost 5 really). All the digging that I have done online leads me to believe that it is an algae bloom. *My question is, has anyone gone through this, have suggestions as to how to correct and find the cause, or do I leave it and let it run it's course?*

Picture below. The water has a brownish tint to it now.

The fish are fine, the frags that I have seem all fine - Zoas are open and my one frag that I don't know the name of, shows polyp extension as well.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

i didnt experience that when I cycled my tank. i would try carbon to clear up water.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

I also didn't go through that with my cycle period.

If carbon fails, put on a UV sterilizer! Works everytime!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I actually have been reading about a UV sterilizer. I don't know much about them and how to use them properly. I will read up on them. I am wondering if there are any suggestions for my smaller tank?


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Marz said:


> I actually have been reading about a UV sterilizer. I don't know much about them and how to use them properly. I will read up on them. I am wondering if there are any suggestions for my smaller tank?


Get something called "Green Killing Machine". Its a UV sterilizer that u use when u need it. I used it once on my 16 gallon tank and it cleared up the water in 3 days or so. I tried it on my 30g freshwater tank, and it took a week to get rid of the cloudy water.

SUM sells them. I got mine for $40 I think.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks! My tank had already cycled, so not sure why this happened. I will call SUM tomorrow and grab one if they have it. I still want to get to the bottom of this though.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Marz said:


> Thanks! My tank had already cycled, so not sure why this happened. I will call SUM tomorrow and grab one if they have it. I still want to get to the bottom of this though.


Same as you, I wanted to get to the bottom of it. But back then, since the tank water was SO cloudy, I decided to get one ASAP. I used it once, and NEVER had to use it again.

I'm guessing it was because of extra bioload from adding too many fish too quickly plus some zoas. I'm guessing for you, the extra bioload came from the chaeto (maybe there was something in it?), or just coincidental when you added the chaeto. Nonetheless, + 1 on the UV sterilizer. Hopefully you won't have to use it again, but if you need to, the green machine is as simple as putting 2 pieces together, submerging it into water, and voila! 

Keep us posted of your tank's progress with the UV sterilizer.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Anything in your tank died recently?


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

No, fed some cyclopeeze. This is really my anything goes tank. So it's a good learning experience


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Tank is now clear. The "Green Killing Machine" worked wonderfully. Thanks for everything and the suggestions.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Marz said:


> Tank is now clear. The "Green Killing Machine" worked wonderfully. Thanks for everything and the suggestions.


Wow! Big diff eh? Good job! Now just put the UV away until you need it next time. It still looks a little cloudy though. Keep it on for a little longer.

Good stuff!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes, the cloudiness happens to be my new pump for my Aquac...major micro bubbles. Going to give it a few more days to see if they clear up.

UV is washed and drying


----------

